# Paracetamol for dogs?



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2018)

Big dog had a check up at the vet on Saturday, they wouldn't give him more rimadyl without seeing him fair enough, don't mind that. The vet says he's 'very bright' for 15-he tried to sit on her lap as she was crouched down checking him! She suggests quarter of a 500mg tablet to help with pain relief. Does anyone give their dog paracetamol and have you seen a difference?


----------



## whiteflower (24 December 2018)

I have when suggested by vet as other anti inflammatorys weren't suitable do to other conditions. Worked well, no side affects, if vet has suggested it I would say it's a good option.


----------



## skinnydipper (24 December 2018)

The big lad was prescribed Pardale V, (paracetamol & codeine formulated for dogs), it has made a huge difference.


----------



## SOS (24 December 2018)

No personal experience but have seen patients improve on paracetamol and we use it after surgery if other medications are unsuitable, guessing itâ€™s been prescribed for joint pain? I have seen that with these chronic, geriatric cases they often have a drug that just seems to â€˜suit themâ€™ despite the pain relieving qualities being similar. Some do well on carprofen (Rimadyl), others meloxicam and some paracetamol. 

Be aware itâ€™s highly toxic to cats if you have any. And whilst Iâ€™m sure you are aware, to anyone else reading, ibuprofen is highly toxic to both dogs and cats.


----------



## millikins (24 December 2018)

I gave my old boy 1 500 mg paracetamol with great effect, told vet who then put him on rimadyl. Her reason for not continuing with paracetamol was that it isn't very long acting so not ideal for arthritic old bones.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 December 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			No personal experience but have seen patients improve on paracetamol and we use it after surgery if other medications are unsuitable, guessing itâ€™s been prescribed for joint pain? I have seen that with these chronic, geriatric cases they often have a drug that just seems to â€˜suit themâ€™ despite the pain relieving qualities being similar. Some do well on carprofen (Rimadyl), others meloxicam and some paracetamol.

Be aware itâ€™s highly toxic to cats if you have any. And whilst Iâ€™m sure you are aware, to anyone else reading, ibuprofen is highly toxic to both dogs and cats.
		
Click to expand...


My vet told me that ibuprofen used to be prescribed for dogs until it was found to cause gastric ulcers, more readily than in people (who also have to be careful).  He did NOT say that it is toxic.

OP, my vet has advised giving paracetamol when a dog was stung multiple times by wasps.  It seemed to work but of course, that was a short-term measure.


----------



## TheresaW (24 December 2018)

Aled has half a paracetamol twice a day alongside his tramadol (which has just been changed to something else which I canâ€™t remember the name of off the top of my head).  Have definitely noticed more of a difference since heâ€™s been on both together.  The other day he had a bad day, found his half a tablet stuck on the side of his bowl. Have told OH to hand feed him his tablets separately to make sure he gets them.


----------



## SOS (25 December 2018)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			My vet told me that ibuprofen used to be prescribed for dogs until it was found to cause gastric ulcers, more readily than in people (who also have to be careful).  He did NOT say that it is toxic.

OP, my vet has advised giving paracetamol when a dog was stung multiple times by wasps.  It seemed to work but of course, that was a short-term measure.
		
Click to expand...

This is a great site used by veterinary professionals, the helpline is very good for assessing levels of overdosing etc:

https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/ibuprofen/

â€˜
Pictured: Ibuprofen
*Poisonous to:* Cats, Dogs
*Level of toxicity:* Generally moderate to severe, potentially life-threateningâ€™

It is toxic to dogs in high doses, but an overdose of ibuprofen for say a 20kg dog might just be one or two human tablets which leaves a fine line between â€˜safeâ€™ levels and toxicity. Where as paracetamol is fairly safe. 

Most pets we see that accidentally ingest painkillers have gone through their owners bag and chewed a packet up or similar. Which is why itâ€™s important to emphasise the difference between a dog having a few paracetamol tablets and a few ibuprofen... either way contact a vet!


----------



## Goldenstar (25 December 2018)

I have two oldies on Pardale both doing well on it .


----------



## tankgirl1 (25 December 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			No personal experience but have seen patients improve on paracetamol and we use it after surgery if other medications are unsuitable, guessing itâ€™s been prescribed for joint pain? I have seen that with these chronic, geriatric cases they often have a drug that just seems to â€˜suit themâ€™ despite the pain relieving qualities being similar. Some do well on carprofen (Rimadyl), others meloxicam and some paracetamol.

Be aware itâ€™s highly toxic to cats if you have any. And whilst Iâ€™m sure you are aware, to anyone else reading, ibuprofen is highly toxic to both dogs and cats.
		
Click to expand...

No personal experience either, but OP I would go with what your vet has prescribed. I have seen many dogs on pardale-V

Ibubrofen is a huge no!


----------



## tankgirl1 (25 December 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			This is a great site used by veterinary professionals, the helpline is very good for assessing levels of overdosing etc:

https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/ibuprofen/

â€˜
Pictured: Ibuprofen
*Poisonous to:* Cats, Dogs
*Level of toxicity:* Generally moderate to severe, potentially life-threateningâ€™

It is toxic to dogs in high doses, but an overdose of ibuprofen for say a 20kg dog might just be one or two human tablets which leaves a fine line between â€˜safeâ€™ levels and toxicity. Where as paracetamol is fairly safe.

Most pets we see that accidentally ingest painkillers have gone through their owners bag and chewed a packet up or similar. Which is why itâ€™s important to emphasise the difference between a dog having a few paracetamol tablets and a few ibuprofen... either way contact a vet!
		
Click to expand...

Ibuprofen tend to have a sugary coating so dogs eat them like sweets if they come across them - not good!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 December 2018)

I don't have ibuprofen around, can't take it as it causes me pain, had an ulcer some years ago. The OH has it occasionally. I'll start him on the paracetamol, he looked very stiff going out this afternoon but had been in the house all day til I got home at 3 ish. I had a paracetamol iv in A&E when I had the leg thing, I was laughing at the idea of having it for such a huge injury. Dunno if it worked, I felt nothing.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (27 December 2018)

whiteflower said:



			I have when suggested by vet as other anti inflammatorys weren't suitable do to other conditions. Worked well, no side affects, if vet has suggested it I would say it's a good option.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------

